# Ready To Start Using My Trailer



## bbqpitmaster (Nov 21, 2014)

Almost owner of a 2010 Outback 286FK.

This will be our first trailer (camper) and we are really excited to get into it. Hopefully we can get all the paperwork finished, insurance, etc and have it before Thanksgiving.

I am open to any suggestions for possible upgrades, modifications, etc. I already have 2-100 watt solar panels and controller to install. I plan on upgrading to LED lamps as soon as possible.

Hope to meet some of you on the road soon.

Bill


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Congrats on the pending purchase!!

You should get a copy of my Pre Delivery Inspection (PDI) doc and check out some of the mods I did to our prior Outback. Just click on the link in my signature below.


----------



## Hitcher (Mar 29, 2013)

Welcome, I am also a proud owner of the 286FK I'm sure you'll love it.


----------



## bbqpitmaster (Nov 21, 2014)

Thanks everyone.

We go tomorrow to finalize everything. Since I don't have my truck yet, they will deliver it on Tuesday afternoon....

Looking forward to the "new" adventures. I am hoping to take the winter to get it kinda settled in before we start to use it full time.


----------



## W5CI (Apr 21, 2009)

Welcome to Outbackers, We will be waiting to hear of your BBQ comp sched.


----------



## bbqpitmaster (Nov 21, 2014)

They delivered it Tuesday afternoon....

We have been "busy" checking it out in between all the rain showers. We are taking some time to get use to the layout, and how to put everything in it..... we are going to use it full time, so we have to load carefully. And oh so much to get rid of.....

We will keep you posted as to the progress.


----------

